# 96 pathfinder - VSS location



## Ninsche (May 4, 2020)

I am trying to find the Vehicle speed sensor in my 1996 nissan pathfinder 4x4 manual.
Does anyone have any diagrams or tips?
Need to change it as my speedometer isnt working.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The VSS is located at the back of the tranny on the driver's side; the part# is 31935:


----------



## Ninsche (May 4, 2020)

Thanks so much rogoman! Helps a bunch.


----------

